# finally....getting the ball rolling...



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

had the bags and tank for a couple months now. just finally ordered the rest from [email protected] gunna be trying to notch the frame this week and schedule a day with santi








this car:
























the tank:
















will post more as things get done...


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: finally....getting the ball rolling... (corrado_sean2)*

Ballin


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: finally....getting the ball rolling... (corrado_sean2)*








Sick corrado







Your car is going to be unreal bagged man.. Can't wait to watch this one


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: finally....getting the ball rolling... (moacur)*

always loved the car, that tank looks great!


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

taking it to another level


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

super-scribed


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: finally....getting the ball rolling... (corrado_sean2)*

thanks guys!! i really appreciate the comments! cant wait to get the rest of the parts and get started


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: finally....getting the ball rolling... (corrado_sean2)*

stoked to see how this turns out


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: finally....getting the ball rolling... (Brian Fantana)*

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick.


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: finally....getting the ball rolling... (PIFF)*

Gonna be oh so prettay.


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: finally....getting the ball rolling... (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_Gonna be oh so prettay.

x2


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: finally....getting the ball rolling... (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

I want to hit your switches. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

sweet tank...... different


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: finally....getting the ball rolling... (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_and schedule a *date* with santi










i hope its soon cause i wanna see this thing finally be low








and see hwo the wheels are gonna look once the fenders and quarter panels are sitting on them.. i think some minor pull job may have to be in the works for u..


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: finally....getting the ball rolling... (Santi)*

subscribed


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: finally....getting the ball rolling... (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
i hope its soon cause i wanna see this thing finally be low








and see hwo the wheels are gonna look once the fenders and quarter panels are sitting on them.. i think some minor pull job may have to be in the works for u.. 


well if i get everything this week...i was thinking maybe saturday cuz the lady will be busy all day. imma try to notch the frame this week and maybe build a false floor for the tank and what not.


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: finally....getting the ball rolling... (Santi)*

bout time you ****..


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: finally....getting the ball rolling... (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
well if i get everything this week...i was thinking maybe saturday cuz the lady will be busy all day. imma try to notch the frame this week and maybe build a false floor for the tank and what not. 

alright cool let me know.. i'll be around this weekend.. and even if you dont get a chance to do the notch you an do it afterwards anyways.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

shibby


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

siiiiiiiick sick sick


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Finally!
Can't wait to see it done!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*









waiting on the rear bags and air line. gunna start messing with the trunk set up soon. oh and i notched my frame today at work.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_








waiting on the rear bags and air line. gunna start messing with the trunk set up soon. oh and i notched my frame today at work. 

yes you have untill next weeked!


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

what tank is that? i like the size.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_what tank is that? i like the size.

x2 i hate all the useless ports in mine


----------



## manjk (May 8, 2007)

damnnnnn noice..... ur car is purty


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (manjk)*

its the 5gal 8port aluminum FBI tank. not sure if its DOT approved cuz theres no stamping but the welds on the tank looked rediculously good. plus the only welds are on the ends and the ports. 
and jeremy if everything goes as planned, ill have everything done this saturday. at least installed and then ill clean it up later. but i dunno i may just wait another week or two and just do everything at once


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

damn that things hot


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

well bags wont be here til monday sadly...oh well. that gives me time to figure out the trunk set up and mounting the controller


----------



## TheBigBang (Sep 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

this car is already ridiculous.
cant' wait to see it bagged, subscribed!


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

my jaw is still dropping from your corrado. the jetta is going to be sick too. props man.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Sweet dude, digging the copper tank!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Sweet dude, digging the copper tank!

its gold mang lol lighting makes it look funny but when its in the trunk it looks right.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Ha oops. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Plain)*

soo if i wanted to extend the hose that goes from the compressor to the tank...can i just buy replacement hoses for the compressor and just put them together? 
depending if i wanna keep my spare tire i can put the compressor in the back of the trunk and the tank is going towards the seats soo thats like 3 feet apart so i know id need more line. but im not sure. i may just ditch the tire and throw it where i can right now.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

you can add hose to the compressor and make it longer to reach the tank. Home depot has stainless steel braided lines that should work.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_you can add hose to the compressor and make it longer to reach the tank. Home depot has stainless steel braided lines that should work. 

Yea but the lines they have dont have built in check valves


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

well the line i have on it now has a check valve and i can just get the replacement lines from kevin and take the check valves off of those ones. cuz you only need 1 check valve. and i can just get some female fittings and butt them together. gunna try and work on the floor today so ill try and post some pics up. hopefully my idea of my set up will work out good
and looking around i found 1/4" couplers so i can definitely put the lines together. but now i just gotta see if its worth keeping the spare tire or not. 


_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 9:26 AM 5-10-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Yea but the lines they have dont have built in check valves

yeah but he line on the compressor already has a check valve, all you need is to add line after that... 

_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ but now i just gotta see if its worth keeping the spare tire or not. 


unless its a Twist 3 piece i dont think it is.




























Thats why i got roof basket(still need the bars







) so i can throw stuff up there for long trips. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

ya i got AAA too. lol but im gunna start building the floor in a lil bit. gunna recess the tank so the stands dont show. then ill run the lines, valves and compressor under the floor. theres soooo much room in my spare tire well i feel like i should put more down there lol


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ya i got AAA too. lol but im gunna start building the floor in a lil bit. gunna recess the tank so the stands dont show. then ill run the lines, valves and compressor under the floor. theres soooo much room in my spare tire well i feel like i should put more down there lol

LOL. yeah all i ahve down there are my valves. its very empty...


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ya i got AAA too. lol but im gunna start building the floor in a lil bit. gunna recess the tank so the stands dont show. then ill run the lines, valves and compressor under the floor. theres soooo much room in my spare tire well i feel like i should put more down there lol

Thats a really good idea, the feet on the tank look like poop, I should have gone a similar route but after blitzkreiging the instal we got sick and tired of all the little things. What are your plans for the trunk besides that? Astro turf?








I think some nice hardwood would make your car look awesome considering the interior and the paint job.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

ya wood could be a possibility. i was gunna just find a carpet to match and keep it OEM. or i was gunna get everything leather wrapped but ehh i dont need that lol 
i got the frame work all done pretty much..now i just gotta figure out the top piece and just get everything snugged up tight so it doesnt move around ever


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

if you look under the cd player you can see where i molded the controller...








and the trunk is almost done besides cutting the rear piece out to wrap around the tank and drill some holes, wrap it, and secure everything down.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

please wrap the floor in the same leather as the seats










_Modified by Florida Flow at 8:14 PM 5-14-2008_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

lol i thought about it but im just not sure it would look good with the way i executed the floor. the seam by the tank would be visible and tacky to me. and the floor doesnt fit 100% perfect so all lil gaps would be visible too. at least black carpet is forgiving. i was just gunna keep it simple 


_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 8:18 PM 5-14-2008_


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

true its def going to look good!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

thanks man! ill be doing this while you guys are in worthersee prolly. as long as i get my fittings...original shipment isnt scheduled til monday so im just gunna try and over night the same ones and just return the ones that come in on monday. 
if i took my time measuring the trunk and taking into consideration that i raised the floor then i could have gotten it to fit better. i traced the stock carpet and forgot the shape would change when it comes up 4 inches...but oh well. its not too bad.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

looking good man. i really like the controller location.


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

starting to look damn good...you're one step ahead of me







, cutting my floor tonight when i get home.
keep it up!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

wtf sean, you aint done yet?


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*

Get me in on this!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_wtf sean, you aint done yet?
















haha...just wait til this weekend okay? lol


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Looks phenomenal, love how you did the controller! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_Looks phenomenal, love how you did the controller! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah, have any more pics of it? looks great!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_wtf sean, you aint done yet?
















no because he hasnt come down to see me yet... we'll have pics sunday night Fa sho!!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
if i took my time measuring the trunk and taking into consideration that i raised the floor then i could have gotten it to fit better. i traced the stock carpet and forgot the shape would change when it comes up 4 inches...but oh well. its not too bad. 

I did the same thing







I raised the floor 3" but it worked out well 'cause the space left open on the driver's side at the wheel well is perfect as a hand hole when trying to lift up the false floor for access. I wrapped it with a dark fabric and you can't even really tell it's there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_please wrap the floor in the same leather as the seats


Thats what I said.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

as cool as that would be i feel like it would make the trunk useless.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_as cool as that would be i feel like it would make the trunk useless.


Thats why my tank is going underneath the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Sean doesnt actually drive either of his cars anyways.....


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Roof rack.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

yeah greg leaked your secret. i thought about that but with cold weathers id be scared to have everything exposed to the elements year round. not a big fan of roof racks and losing a trunk blows. 
sean get that **** done.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*

lol should be getting started tomorrow night. gunna be bustin ass to get it done by sunday 
and i like my trunk set up. i still have enough room for stuff back there so its nice.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

wasnt saying i didnt like the setup. i ment that having a light color leather trunk would get ruined quick or deaden the use of the trunk.
btw. its sunday. lets see them pics.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_btw. its sunday. lets see them pics.

yes.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

alllriiigghhhttt...let me upload them. just got home lol


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

heres a couple good ones real quick...i can go through more tomorrow and post em up. im sure santi got some good ones too. 
im quite please with the set up. im not sure KWs were the best choice of coilover to use but its all i got. the fronts i think are bottomed out but either way i like how it sits on 17s. i cant go as low as some folks right now cuz if my wheels but i personally like the stance. 
big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to santi for helping me and doing work and getting it all done this weekend. 

























_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 8:58 PM 5-18-2008_


_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 11:42 AM 5-24-2008_


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

looks awesome. I really hope you keep those wheels, even if you can't get as low as some other people. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

looks awesome sean!
any pictures of the trunk?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

ya man looking at these pics really makes me wanna keep them. only wheels id ever replace them with are prolly th lines. but im resting on the tires on all 4 practically...fronts i can barely slide a peice of paper through but still..close enough lol


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

wow sean that looks perfect


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*









thats the only pic i got right now. it sucks. and i gotta trim a piece of the rear piece for the water trap.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_wow sean that looks perfect

daaaaaaaang! did i impress travy with my air rides?! lol im glad you like it man. i know how youve felt recently


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_daaaaaaaang! did i impress travy with my air rides?! lol im glad you like it man. i know how youve felt recently








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
thats the only pic i got right now. it sucks. and i gotta trim a piece of the rear piece for the water trap. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ya man looking at these pics really makes me wanna keep them. only wheels id ever replace them with are prolly th lines. but im resting on the tires on all 4 practically...fronts i can barely slide a peice of paper through but still..close enough lol

haha, you probably wouldn't be able to get much lower on TH lines, and 3pc twists > TH lines. Air ride doesn't always have to be about going as low as humanly possible... your stance looks clean as hell. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by hellaSmoked at 12:14 AM 5-19-2008_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

looks sick man


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

It was fun working on the car this weekend, i hope your happy with everything. 
Besides a few loose ends here and tehre, and some missing fittings we could've proly finished it saturday night, but starting @ 9pm didnt help much, but i guess the girlfrined needed her tmie w/ you that day..








Anyways, it was a fun, very chill build, i've done 4 easy streets set-ups so that was easy, but jsut playing w/ the stuff, adjusting, trimming is what takes the msot time, but it was awesome. 
Car sits @ 22" fender to ground, only 1/4" higher than mine.. It sucks that 4-mo lips dont look as deep as stock ones, but it looks sick.. 
Dont get rid of your wheels Sean, stretch the back a lil' more and you'll be set. 







Cant wait to do more of this, its a lot of fun!! I'll be doing squillo's passat this week, so keep the look out on that.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

santi take a weekend trip to NY to help with mine. ill give you pizza and you can sleep in my car.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*

i told you before, you and ryan pitch in for a plane ticket and i'll do both in one weekend.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Car sits @ 22" fender to ground, only 1/4" higher than mine.. It sucks that 4-mo lips dont look as deep as stock ones, but it looks sick.. 


is that a stock 4mo or a reiger 4 mo. isnt the reiger one deeper?
also, is the frame notched yet?


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Pics?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
is that a stock 4mo or a reiger 4 mo. isnt the reiger one deeper?
also, is the frame notched yet?

OEM 4-mo, the reiger lip is HUGE compared to the OEM, its as big as a GLI lip. 
And yeah frame is notched. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Pics?











_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

Sean you better not get rid of those wheels!! they fit the car so well! why dont you try and get a smaller adapter in the rear to get them in more or even a smaller tire to et some more stretch!! either it looks dope!!


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
OEM 4-mo, the reiger lip is HUGE compared to the OEM, its as big as a GLI lip. 
And yeah frame is notched. 


ok, thats what I thought. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I want a 4mo..


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

killin it.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I want a 4mo..









Buy one








A TON cheaper than air ride.


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

i love that color


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

some more pics...


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

i have an internship in Jacksonville starting in july. could i come see your ups truck?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (98DUB)*

sure..come hang out with the rest of us too


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

sweet, ill shoot u an im when i get there


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Best daily driver ever. I hate you more and more each day sean


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*

I always hated my saggy grill


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the new pics Sean. 
Is there any leaks??

_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I want a 4mo..









i have one...







that i used for like a week maybe..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

that last photo is my new desktop


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

^^oh how cute.... 
Here are some more pics... 
This is the strut before we took the top of the plate off the bag ad left the spring plate only, then bearing then cut black bushing.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Santi one day you will learn to post process


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Santi one day you will learn to post process

















UPS...







looks sick guys


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Santi one day you will learn to post process
















i only use lightroom for post processing, and i know a couple of them are wacked. but for minor contrast and clairty adjsutments i think is not that bad... HATER. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_*
UPS...*







looks sick guys

Had to!!


----------



## be eazy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

damn. seans ****bag is amazing.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (be eazy)*

looks great! so are you gonna be able to get those KW's any lower? if so how? and are they KW V1?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_







i only use lightroom for post processing, and i know a couple of them are wacked. but for minor contrast and clairty adjsutments i think is not that bad... HATER. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
Had to!! 


none of them are bad my friend. I should state that.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_looks great! so are you gonna be able to get those KW's any lower? if so how? and are they KW V1?

nope, they are bottomed out and the bag still isnt close to the wheel, thats why FK's are the way to go, cause they are threaded lower than KW's, or B&G's. Need something that the perch at least is next to the rim, or lower, pretty much something where you can see thread through the inside of the wheel. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

none of them are bad my friend. I should state that.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

quit talking smack. PM me w/ your thought though, i'm serious. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
nope, they are bottomed out and the bag still isnt close to the wheel, thats why FK's are the way to go, cause they are threaded lower than KW's, or B&G's. Need something that the perch at least is next to the rim, or lower, pretty much something where you can see thread through the inside of the wheel. 

thats what I thought. I found some KW's for $150, but if thats as low as they can go, I guess I will still get the mason tech ones. IF HE WOULD RESPOND TO MY PMS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
thats what I thought. I found some KW's for $150, but if thats as low as they can go, I guess I will still get the mason tech ones. IF HE WOULD RESPOND TO MY PMS!!!!!!!!!!!









$150 for kWs, or $2000k for mason tech and a 1/2"-3/4" difference


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

i think i can get these lower. theres some of the perch i think i can trim. or cut out the plate just a lil bit so the bag can go lower on the perch. also i can wollow out the hole that the bolt goes through on the knuckle/spindle and therefore push the strut down further but not too far so i dont hit the cv boots. i only need a lil bit to get lower.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
$150 for kWs, or $2000k for mason tech and a 1/2"-3/4" difference

well just the fronts would only run me around 1k.
150 for KWs
350 or so for the bags. about 500 all together.
but with the masons, I know I will be able to spin them down really low.







I dont know what to do!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_i think i can get these lower.

call me, i think i have an idea of something you can do. 

_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
well just the fronts would only run me around 1k.
150 for KWs
350 or so for the bags. about 500 all together.
but with the masons, I know I will be able to spin them down really low.







I dont know what to do!

yeah are you sure you can get really low? i personally havent seen any mason tech stuff get low, wether its wheel choise or w/e.. i dont care. the onyl thing that may be worth it is the top mount plate that they jsut came out with. PM me so i can stop thread jacking sean's thread. lol. mr. moderator.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_PM me so i can stop thread jacking sean's thread. lol. mr. moderator.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

did you resize that? looks out of focus.. or im stil recovering from hitting my head on the sink last night.. looks good bro you need to visit orlando soon


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Did you fix up your air leaks? And any pics of under the false floor? I need to redo mine, I'm considering ripping out the GPS in order to clean up the rats nest that is my spare.. :|


----------

